# Batfish



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

ey there.. someone mentioned to me to be aware the my new batfish starts eating. its been 2 days now an i have not seen him go for any of the feedings. any suggestions> what do they favor?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

try some live brine


----------



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

yea i put some in each day so far but hes just slow. he active enough that he seems healthy but he's not aggressive enough to g eat.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

...........Pinniatus are the most notoriously difficult batfish to keep, and i honestly don't have any first-hand experience with them, i'll have to ask around and see if I know anybody who has had any success with them. You might try some frozen mussel and see if he responds to it...........I'll let you know if i can find anything.


----------



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks so much.. he is gorgeous. i want to keep him goin!


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

I also wanted to add that you should offer dried seaweed on a regular basis as well, preferably clipped to the side of the tank or rubber banded to a rock : )


----------



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

gymnothorax said:


> I also wanted to add that you should offer dried seaweed on a regular basis as well, preferably clipped to the side of the tank or rubber banded to a rock : )


ill pick some up tomorrow and see how that goes. thanks


----------

